# IP Adresse mit Java ändern?



## CK (14. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
weis jemand wie ich die IP-Adresse des Rechners mit einer Java-Anwendung ändern kann?

Gruß


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2009)

Out of the Box? So weit ich weiß: Gar nicht.


----------



## CK (14. Jan 2009)

Und bei einer Maschine mit Windows XP?
Würde auch erstmal reichen.


----------



## Verjigorm (14. Jan 2009)

Wohl nur über JNI


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2009)

Wie würde das Funktionieren und Code-Technisch aussehen?


----------



## Ebenius (14. Jan 2009)

Hab kaum Erfahrungen mit JNI. Aber wenn ich mich einarbeiten müsste, würde ich dort anfangen.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Jan 2009)

über cmd.exe mit netsh müsste es auch klappen


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Jan 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> über cmd.exe mit netsh müsste es auch klappen



Und damit läßt sich die IP-Addresse ändern?  :shock: 

Ich dachte bisher, die würde vom Provider vergeben werden!  :meld: 

Was passiert denn, wenn ich auf diese Weise eine
IP-Addresse wählte, die bereits (*gerade*) anderweitig benutzt wird?  ???:L


----------



## ARadauer (16. Jan 2009)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ARadauer hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo? schon mal was davon gehört, dass sich computer in einem privaten netzwerk befinden können und dass in so einem netzwerk ip addressen statisch vergeben werden können? ;-)

mein computer bekommt sicher keine ip vom provider! die bekommt mein router und ob ich jetzt die ip von router über dhcp beziehe oder eine statische wähle ist meine sache. 

support.microsoft.com/kb/257748


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

Seit wann erlaubt dieses Forum das Wort _microsoft_. ;-)


----------

